# Road Side service..



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure if this is where I should put it.. But Through my insurance company, I have the road side service.. Well the Battery died today, and I called them up for a jump-start.. They called me back to tell me someone was on there way, a Company called Jack-Rabbit.. About 15mins later, A guy called from the company said he would be there as soon as he could.. He showed up, in alitte Dodge neon and I laughed at him.. I said is this your mini tow truck and he said yes.. We got into the convo, and basically all he does is Lock-outs,tire changes,Jump starts, and Fuel out of this car... Any of the things above is 25 bucks, I have his card in the truck.. So if anyone wants his number I will send it your way...Really nice guy, and he says he stays busy...


----------

